# سؤال مهم جداااا من العضو أم سلطان



## أَمَة (26 مايو 2010)

*سؤال مهم جداااا* 
انا عايزة اسال سؤال لية المسيحى بيهين المسلم الانسان مش بيختار ديانتة ولا بيختار اهلة كلنا مخلوقات اللة وعايزة اعرف زمان مكنش فية صور منين جت صور السيد المسيح وباالوان وفى الاخر كانا اخوان وياريت الرد الان ولكم شكرى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/report.php?p=2127610 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/postings.php?do=getip&p=2127610


----------



## twety (26 مايو 2010)

*مين قال ان المسيحى بيغلط فى المسلم*
*بالعكس المسيحى بيتشبه دايما بالهه وهو اله سلام*
*وبيحاول يكسب اللى قدامه*
*وكتير اللى قدامه يفتكر بكده ضعيف*

*اما عن الصور الصور دى رمزيه*
*من وصف الكتاب للمسيح اترسمت *

*فين القضيه بقى ؟*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 مايو 2010)

> انا عايزة اسال سؤال لية المسيحى بيهين المسلم الانسان مش بيختار ديانتة ولا بيختار اهلة كلنا مخلوقات اللة وعايزة اعرف زمان مكنش فية صور منين جت صور السيد المسيح وباالوان وفى الاخر كانا اخوان وياريت الرد الان ولكم شكرى


 
بالنسبة للمسيحيين فهم لا يهينون احد والسبب هو قول السيد المسيح .


*(Matt 5:44) *
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ، 

اذن فالمسيح يأمرنا بان نحب ونصلى لمن يسئ الينا .. يعنى لو انتى شتمتينى المفروض انا اقولك ( ربنا يباركك )​ 
هذة هى تعاليم المسيح والتى نتبعها نحن المسيحيين .. ولكن بالطبع البعض القليل لا يتبع كلام المسيح ويحمل ذنب عصيانه عن هذة التعاليم .​ 

ولكن بالنسبة للمسلمين ( اللى حضرتك تنتمى لهم )
فاله اللاسلام نفسه كان يسب الاخرين .. فيقول عن اليهود انهم احفاد قردة .. واننا احفاد خنازير .!!​ 
ولذلك فالمسلم يطلع سباب كالهه وكرسوله . ويطلع يكره كل خلق الله الغير مسلمين .. وهذا هو السبب فى ان 95% من المسلمين سبابيين ولعانيين .. اسمعى بنفسك ما يقال فى صلاة الجمعة .​ 
من فضلك خليكى منصفة واعترفى وقولى من هو السباب واللعان .


بالنسبة لسؤالك الاخر . فأطرحيه فى موضوع منفصل . لان لكل سؤال موضوع واحد .​​​​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 مايو 2010)

أمة قال:


> *سؤال مهم جداااا*
> انا عايزة اسال سؤال لية المسيحى بيهين المسلم الانسان مش بيختار ديانتة ولا بيختار اهلة كلنا مخلوقات اللة



*
كلامك صح جدا على فكرة

بدليل مذبحة الكشح مثلا في مصر
وكمان المسيحين اللي اتقتلوا في عيد الميلاد في نجع حمادي

مش عارف المسيحين بأو وحشين اوي لية كدة

ربنا يسامحهم

!!!!!*


----------



## أَمَة (26 مايو 2010)

ام سلطان  قال:


> *سؤال مهم جداااا*
> انا عايزة اسال سؤال لية المسيحى بيهين المسلم


 
يا اختي انتِ فاهمة غلط.

المسيحي لا يهين المسلم لأن المسيحي ينظر الى كل إنسان على انه مخلوق على صورة الله كما علمنا الكتاب المقدس:

26 *وَقَالَ اللهُ:* «*نَعْمَلُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا* فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ». 
27 *فَخَلَقَ اللهُ* *الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ* *خَلَقَهُ.* *ذَكَرا* *وَانْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ.*

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Genesis/1

حضرتك فهمتِ الموضوع غلط. *هناك فرق بين نقد* *الإنسان* كإنسان -_وهذا لا يجوز في المسيحية التي تدعو الى المحبة والى أننا كلنا أخوة لأن الله هو خالق كل البشر_- و*نقد أعمال الإنسان وما يؤمن به*، لأن أعمال الإنسان وما يؤمن به تحدد مصيره الأبدي في الحياة الآخرة التي يؤمن بها كل من المسلم والمسيحي.

رسالتنا هنا يا اختي هي رسال محبة وبشارة لكل الناس أن خلاصهم من الدينونة وحصولهم على الحياة الأبدية مع الله تم بالمسيح يسوع الذي اوصانا قائلا:

18 *فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ* قَائِلاً: «*دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ *
19 *فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*. 
20 *وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ*. 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/28

لو عندك سؤال أو إستفسار عن الذي كتبته تفضلي واسألي وكلنا في خدمتك يا أختي وستتأكدين اننا لا نهينكم.



ام سلطان  قال:


> *سؤال مهم جداااا*
> الانسان مش بيختار ديانتة ولا بيختار اهلة كلنا مخلوقات اللة


 
معك حق *الإنسان لا يختار اهله،* و*لكن عليه أن يختار دينه*. المسلمون لم يوجدوا قبل دعوة محمد. منهم من اختار أن يسلم ومنهم من أسلم بالقوة وبحد السيف.
المسيحيون أيضا لم يوجدوا قبل السيد المسيح ولكنهم أمنوا به بعد أن رأوا مجده وقد تحمل الكثيرون منهم العذاب والضرب، وماتوا رافضين النجاة بحياتهم لعلمهم أنهم سوف يقومون إلى حياة أفضل. 

أمس كان المسلم يعيش في *بوتقة* ولا يعرف شيئا سوى ما علمه القرآن الذيي كفره بكل الديانات الاخرى. 

أما اليوم فقد اصبحت المعرفة متاحة للجميع، وبشارة الخلاص معروفة للجميع ومن لا يؤمن ذنبه على جنبه. الكتاب المقدس يقول في هذا الصدد:

العبرانيين الأصحاح 3 العدد 15 إِذْ قِيلَ: *الْيَوْمَ إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ فَلاَ تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ، كَمَا فِي الإِسْخَاطِ. *





ام سلطان  قال:


> *سؤال مهم جداااا*
> وعايزة اعرف زمان مكنش فية صور منين جت صور السيد المسيح وباالوان


 
قوانين القسم تمنع وضع سؤالين في الموضوع الواحد.
بس معليش... مقبول منك هذه المرة لأنك جديدة. وسأرد باختصار على سؤالك لكي لا تذهبي بفكرك بعيدا وتظنين اننا نختلق امورا منافية لتعاليم الله أو مسيئة الى جلاله.

*أولا:* الله سمح أن يكون له صورة لأنه تنازل وصار إنسانا مثلنا بشخص السيد يسوع المسيح. 
*ثاينا: *السيد المسيح نفسه سمح بأن يكون له صورة مرتين: *الإولى* عندما أنطبعت صورة وجهه القدوس على منديل المرأة التي تحننت عليه وهو متجه الى الجلجلة حاملا صليبه فمسحت وجهه بمنديلها.*والثانية *عندما مرض الملك *ابجار *ملك أديسا وكان قد سمع بعجائب السيد المسيح،فأرسل اليه يطب منه أن يزوره لكي يشفيه، ولكن السيد المسيح بدلا من أن يذهب اليه ارسل اليه رسالة عندما فتحها الملك كانت صورة المسيح مطبوعة عليها وفي الحال شفي الملك.
*ثالثا*: القديس لوقا كاتب الإنجيل الذي حمل اسمه وكاتب سفر الأعمال، كان أول من رسم أربعة ايقونات (صورا) للعذراء مريم وهي تحمل الطفل يسوع. *واحدة منها لا تزال موجودة حتى هذا اليوم في دير الصيدناية قرب دمشق في سوريا **والثانية في أحد أديرة اليونان *لست متأكدة من الإسم. والإثنتين الباقيتي لا نعرف عنهما شيئا.

أما بالنسبة للألوان، نحن لا نتكلم عن صور فوتوغرافية بل عن صورة مرسومة تدعى ايقونة والألوان موجودة منذ القدم.





ام سلطان  قال:


> *سؤال مهم جداااا*





ام سلطان  قال:


> وفي الآخر كانا اخوان




لم افهم كلامك "في الاخر كانا اخوان"!!! عن من تتكلمين؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 مايو 2010)

*



			انا عايزة اسال سؤال لية المسيحى بيهين المسلم الانسان مش بيختار ديانتة ولا بيختار اهلة كلنا مخلوقات اللة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا الاخوة اجابوكي بشكل وافي
ثانيا الانسان يقدر يختار ديانته كما يري هو
ثالثا ما علافة هذا بالموضوع؟




			وعايزة اعرف زمان مكنش فية صور منين جت صور السيد المسيح وباالوان وفى الاخر كانا اخوان وياريت الرد الان ولكم شكرى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هقولك
اولا : الصور تخيلية و تعبيرية و مجازية
وليست صور حقيقية
ثانيا بعض اوصاف المسيح تناقلت لنا بالتواتر فيضيفها البعض الي الصور لكي تكون الصورة اقرب للواقع

ثالثا و هو الاهم
ربما عليكي ان تقرأي كتاب كفن السيد المسيح
او تشاهدي الفيلم عنه
فالكفن به صورة وجه المسيح مطبوعة بشكل ثلاثي الابعاد
منهم استنتجنا الصورة الحقيقية بشكل مقرّب







مقــــــال عن الكفن

و باختتصار
الصورة هي مجرد شئ يذكرك و يزيد من تفاعلك و احساسك بحضور الرب اثناء الصلاه*​


----------

